# Pliers or Forceps?



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll take your answers off the air.

Thanks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I prefer forceps, with pliers I sometimes drop the roa.........

Oh, for fish. I like pliers for bigger fish. Seems like I can get more leverage with them.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Ha! Well played.

I was thinking of splitting the difference and getting a large pair of forceps. Something with larger finger holes maybe? I'm trying to eliminate carrying too much crap.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

hemostats FTW


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

i carry both plus a set of side cuts and needlenose pliers. The hemos dont quite have enough backbone for some instances but I like them for deeper hooked fish. You can maneuver a little better with em. I'm guessing you are talking about taking them on your yak where space is precious. I'd probably still take both. I want to get that fish released with the least amount of fuss possible.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> I'm trying to eliminate carrying too much crap.


Haha! I say this exact thing every time when I'm prepping to go out. Seems like I always take more "stuff" (crap) with me than the last time. Smh


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Spring loaded 6" Craftsman needle nose pliers.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude isn't brought down to us lowly kayak fisherman... No no MB. He paddles one of them fancy canoes. And fly fishes. We ain't on his level bro.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

i use hemostats, i have three sizes and have them with me every time i go fishing. I also have needle nose pliers, never know when you might need something a bit stronger to pull a hook out. Try them both out and decide what works the best for you.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Crawdude isn't brought down to us lowly kayak fisherman... No no MB. He paddles one of them fancy canoes. And fly fishes. We ain't on his level bro.


LOL! Hold on their chief! I'm every fisherman. Walk, wade, canoe, and maybe someday I'll get one of those new fangled kayaks too!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks all, what I'm really trying to do is get a consensus and hear other peoples methods. I'm hemo-less now (dropped them in the river) and am looking for a good replacement.

By the way, does anyone use those super expensive aluminum pliers? They all look amazing, but who is spending $150 to $300 on pliers!? Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I might go this route.

http://www.risingfish.net/product_detail/71/bobs-tactical-scissors


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Crawdude said:


> Thanks all, what I'm really trying to do is get a consensus and hear other peoples methods. I'm hemo-less now (dropped them in the river) and am looking for a good replacement.
> 
> By the way, does anyone use those super expensive aluminum pliers? They all look amazing, but who is spending $150 to $300 on pliers!? Maybe I'm missing something


Aluminum ones are normally meant for saltwater.

Edit: also for reducing weight.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been very pleased with http://www.rapala.com/rapala/fishin...orceps.html?cgid=rapala-fishingTools&start=13


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I use needle nose pliers. I have 2 different sizes in the boat.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I carry small hemos with no lock for the panfish, a thin pair of needle nose for the cats and side cutters just in case I put a hook through me.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

buckzye11 said:


> I carry small hemos with no lock for the panfish, a thin pair of needle nose for the cats and side cutters just in case I put a hook through me.


I like the idea of using hemos with no lock. That's on of the main things that drive me nuts about them.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Hemostats for bluegills or any small fish. Pliers for larger fish or leatherman pliers so their always ready and close at hand. Deep hooked bluegills most times can be spared with hemostats if you need to release them. Keep both with you hemostats are light you can hang them on your shirt with the locks so they are handy.


----------



## EcoAngler (Mar 31, 2011)

Carry hemostats for most fish and small needle nose pliers for the occasion cats or I have to push a hook thur my hand. Darn that hurts! Lets not knock the canoe guy. I fish yaks and canoes. The canoe is king of versatility.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

EcoAngler said:


> The canoe is king of versatility.


That's what I'm talking about!

I'm going to add to the watercraft debate and mention the flycraft. Anyone have inexperience with this boat? I can't think of a more perfect watercraft for small streams.

Honestly guys, I haven't taken hemos or pliers on my last few outings (people I was with had them though) I'm think that it's almost easier to get leverage on bigger hooks using my fingers, go figure. I did realize hemos are a must on tiny flies though.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dude, get hemostats or fly fishing forceps. Great for the river. Light and easy, plus most cut braid super effectively. I think pliers do more damage to the fish and you don't have the feel with them. I just lost my hemostats in the river. Need a new pair. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Bigguy513 said:


> Dude, get hemostats or fly fishing forceps. Great for the river. Light and easy, plus most cut braid super effectively. I think pliers do more damage to the fish and you don't have the feel with them. I just lost my hemostats in the river. Need a new pair. Let me know what you find.


I just picked up these from the new Cabelas in West Chester. I was super psyched to see them carry Rising. American made, owner operated. These are the 6" Bob's Tactical Scissors. I'm massively impressed so far, in regards to build quality, comfort and tolerances. The jaws engage nicely without having to lock them. They are much lighter than I expected. I think the scissors make for a versatile tool. I really like the grippy red handles, I'm thinking it will make them easy to spot if dropped. They are expensive at $18 but I'd rather give my money to an owner operated American business. I'll give a field report once I run these through their paces.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use the gerber fisherman pliers. they have a long pointed set of jaws on them. and I keep a pair of the gerber mp600 multi tool pliers and a set of side cutters on my boat.
sherman


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hemos, needle nose, and multi tools all have their places in my tackle bag! If you had to pick only one I would say the needle noses would be the best all around choice... for the obvious versatile reasons. I wouldn't spend a ton of money on any of them though. They are all simple and reliable fishing tools. Till ya can't find em!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Side cutters I think is a must have (reading a recent post that I hope I will never have to experience) that I need to add to my stash.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Side cutters I think is a must have (reading a recent post that I hope I will never have to experience) that I need to add to my stash.


I have to agree. even tho my gerber pliers has the replaceable carbide cutting blades I like my vice grip side cutters just in case someone gets a hook in them.
sherman


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> I have to agree. even tho my gerber pliers has the replaceable carbide cutting blades I like my vice grip side cutters just in case someone gets a hook in them.
> sherman


One time about 10 miles offshore in the Atlantic I stepped on a, let's just say, a very large hook. Thank god we had wire snippers on the boat. Put my foot in a bucket of fresh water and on we went.


----------

